# My collection



## Wendy (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I finally got around to making an inventory. It's going to shrink more now though as I need to move my plants into a smaller area so that we can finish our basement. A few of these will be going on the next show sales table but until then here's the list............

Paph adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior' 
Paph Alex's Spots 'Benjamin' (lowii x kolopakingii) 
Paph Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum) 
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph delenatii v dunkel 
Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Benjamin' AM/AOS 
Paph Gary Romagna 
Paph gigantifolium 
Paph haynaldianum 
Paph haynaldianum 'Sheila' AM/AOS 
Paph helenae 
Paph intanaei 
Paph Johanna Burkhardt 
Paph kolopakingii 
Paph Kolosand 
Paph Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sanderianum) 
Paph lowii 
Paph lowii 'Gina' HCC/AOS x 'Flying Tiger' AM/AOS 
Paph Maudiae 'Los Osos' AM/AOS 
Paph Michael Koopowitz 'Nice Surprise' 
Paph Mount Toro 
Paph palawanense 
Paph Paul Parks (sanderianum x adductum v anitum) 
Paph Paul Parks (sanderianum x adductum v anitum) 
Paph philippinense alba 
Paph philippinense 'Gregory' 
Paph Prince Edward of York 
Paph purpuratum 
Paph roebelinii 'Suzy' AM/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Baby Milais' x 'Perfect Circle' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Bion' FCC/AOS x 'Charles E' FCC/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Daya Red' x 'Tiger' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Fergus' ('Commander' x self)	
Paph rothschildianum x gigantifolium 
Paph rothschildianum 'Yellow Tiger' x 'Scorpion King' 
Paph sanderianum 'Henry' x 'Diane' 
Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS 
Paph Sander's Parrish 
Paph Spiderman 
Paph St. Swithin 
Paph stonei 
Paph supardii 
Paph Via Viale 'John-John' HCC/AOS (stonei x acmodontum) 
Paph Yellow Tiger 'Benjamin' (praestans x stonei) 
Oncidium croesus 
Cattleya walkeriana v coerulea 'Chouju' JC/AOS 
Pluero grobyi


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2011)

You are making me wish I were a Canadian!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 15, 2011)

An awesome list with awesome plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2011)

a lot of roths! if they were full-size I can imagine your running out of space


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice list Wendy. Did you say the intanaei was going on the sales table?oke:


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2011)

Lots of multis!!! Now you need to start filling in the spaces between the multis with more Barbatas and Brachies.oke:oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 16, 2011)

Does downsizing and finishing the basement mean no more basement grow room?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 16, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice list Wendy. Did you say the intanaei was going on the sales table?oke:



Haha....nice try.  Nope. None of the roths or sandie's either. I'm only selling what I can easily replace in the future.



Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Does downsizing and finishing the basement mean no more basement grow room?



I'm making a much smaller setup in our laundry room with only one light. It's insulated, plus the sink and drain are in there as well.



Rick said:


> Lots of multis!!! Now you need to start filling in the spaces between the multis with more Barbatas and Brachies.oke:oke:



I wish. They don't seem to like the conditions I have as much as the strap leafs. Maybe one day I'll try again.

For anyone in my area, I will have two 60 gallon rain water storage barrels (heavy duty, black with lid) available for sale....I won't be needing six so can part with 2. If you're interested drop me a PM. Pickup only. $20 each.


----------



## John M (Oct 17, 2011)

Wendy, that helenae is gonna get so big and take over all your valuable grow space. I think you should put in on your sale list and maybe, if you're lucky, you'll get rid of it before it becomes so big that you can't get it out of the basement!oke:


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 18, 2011)

John M said:


> Wendy, that helenae is gonna get so big and take over all your valuable grow space. I think you should put in on your sale list and maybe, if you're lucky, you'll get rid of it before it becomes so big that you can't get it out of the basement!oke:



How many growths?

Paphman910


----------



## Jorch (Oct 18, 2011)

A very nice collection of multiflorals!!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 18, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> How many growths?
> 
> Paphman910



It's only two growths but they are now almost full size and should bloom this coming spring.

Nice try John.....oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 18, 2011)

Perhaps its time to give up on those big strap leaf paphs and come back to masdies  (wait...can I say that on this forum?)


----------



## Wendy (Oct 18, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Perhaps its time to give up on those big strap leaf paphs and come back to masdies  (wait...can I say that on this forum?)



Oh no-no....I love my strap leaf Paphs. I may be a 'snob' but they are the only orchids for me to grow. While I appreciate all orchids, Paphs just stand out as my favourite. Love 'em! :clap::drool::clap:


----------



## chrismende (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm with you, Wendy! I really treasure each multi I have. Your collection sounds really wonderful.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Oh no-no....I love my strap leaf Paphs. I may be a 'snob' but they are the only orchids for me to grow. While I appreciate all orchids, Paphs just stand out as my favourite. Love 'em! :clap::drool::clap:


:clap::clap::clap: nothing wrong with that!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2011)

Ha! Multi-snob! oke:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 10, 2011)

Updated list.....

Paph adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior' 
Paph Bengal Lancers
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph delenatii v dunkel 
Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Benjamin' AM/AOS 
Paph Gary Romagna 
Paph gigantifolium 
Paph haynaldianum 
Paph haynaldianum 'Sheila' AM/AOS 
Paph helenae 
Paph intanaei 
Paph Johanna Burkhardt 
Paph kolopakingii 
Paph Kolosand 
Paph Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sanderianum) 
Paph lowii 
Paph lowii 'Gina' HCC/AOS x 'Flying Tiger' AM/AOS 
Paph Maudiae 'Los Osos' AM/AOS 
Paph Michael Koopowitz 'Nice Surprise' 
Paph Mount Toro 
Paph palawanense 
Paph Paul Parks (sanderianum x adductum v anitum) 
Paph Paul Parks (sanderianum x adductum v anitum) 
Paph philippinense alba 
Paph philippinense 'Gregory' 
Paph Prince Edward of York 
Paph roebelinii 'Suzy' AM/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Baby Milais' x 'Perfect Circle' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Bion' FCC/AOS x 'Charles E' FCC/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Daya Red' x 'Tiger' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Fergus' ('Commander' x self) 
Paph rothschildianum x gigantifolium 
Paph rothschildianum 'Yellow Tiger' x 'Scorpion King' 
Paph sanderianum 'Henry' x 'Diane' 
Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS 
Paph Sander's Parrish 
Paph St. Swithin 
Paph stonei 
Paph supardii 
Oncidium croesus 
Pluero grobyi

One of the Paph lowii and a Paul Parks are being donated to our annual SOOS Xmas auction. The proceeds go to helping support the Toronto Judging Centre.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, we have an orchid hoarders thread. Maybe we should have an orchid snob thread. oke:

Wendy, that's a wonderful list. And you are very generous to offer those two plants for your judging center. I'd have a hard time giving them up.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 10, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ......Oncidium croesus
> Pluero grobyi......



Uhhhh, I think you've got some stowaways Wendyoke:


----------



## John M (Nov 12, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Ha! Multi-snob! oke:



Ha! This coming from a besseae snob!oke::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

We're not snobs! Everyone should be a besseaholic!


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Wendy and John M.! I sure do wish I live up yonder
in Canada to attend your sale Wendy. Your plants are
gorgeous.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks Angela and welcome!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got home from our annual SOOS Xmas Auction.....came home with a blooming size Paph sanderianum 'Dragon Dance' x 'Dark Spider'. It only cost me $80 too so I am more than thrilled. :clap: Couldn't believe that it wasn't more popular. Good thing for me.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 4, 2011)

WHAT A STEAL/DEAL! I'm so jealous!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2011)

Wendy said:


> I just got home from our annual SOOS Xmas Auction.....came home with a blooming size Paph sanderianum 'Dragon Dance' x 'Dark Spider'. It only cost me $80 too so I am more than thrilled. :clap: Couldn't believe that it wasn't more popular. Good thing for me.



wow! we had glen decker of piping rock orchids at our society today and he was talking about slippers and along the way, how long it would take to bloom a sanderianum (likely 12 years or more). he said that he would price a blooming size (maybe one in bud) that was likely 12 years old at $240 (!). he also said that one that was a seedling a few years old might likely be more like $50. so, on one hand probably many people didn't know much about it, or they knew it got really big, or that it would take a long time to flower (all the negative things you hear about). i'll bet some of the people who might have bid on it had already spent their allowance! 

there were some nice paphs and phrags for sale on his table (even some interesting non-slippers (gasp!)), including some kovachii hybrids including a second-generation k. hybrid that looked interesting but most were too much for me to spend; I settled for an in-bud phrag pearcii


----------



## Wendy (Dec 4, 2011)

As soon as I saw it sitting on the auction table (we had an hour to look over the offered plants) I walked away and didn't look at it again; nor did I say a word about it to anyone but my husband. We decided that I would go up to $125 if I *had* to. Good thing for me that it went near the end of the auction....lots of plants and a few people went bonkers over the already offered Paphs and spent their money. There were only two of us bidding on the sandie and I outlasted the other guy. :fight::viking: It was coming home with ME!  I still thought it strange that no one else saw the value in this plant...but I'm glad as it would have cost me more or possibly gone for more than my budget.

I just repotted it....beautiful roots despite being in broken down sphagnum and coconut.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats, Wendy. (Where's that jealousy smiley?!)


----------



## ellisonj132 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what you may sell. Hopefully a couple can get to Nova Scotia


----------



## chrismende (Dec 5, 2011)

Impressive collection!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 5, 2011)

Updated list again.....

Paph adductum 'Dark Cloud' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior' 
Paph Bengal Lancers
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph Chi Hua Dancer 
Paph delenatii v dunkel 
Paph Fumimasa Sugiyama 'Benjamin' AM/AOS 
Paph Gary Romagna 
Paph gigantifolium 
Paph haynaldianum 
Paph haynaldianum 'Sheila' AM/AOS 
Paph helenae 
Paph intanaei 
Paph Johanna Burkhardt 
Paph kolopakingii 
Paph Kolosand 
Paph Lefty Kei (William Ambler x sanderianum) 
Paph lowii 
Paph Maudiae 'Los Osos' AM/AOS 
Paph Michael Koopowitz 'Nice Surprise' 
Paph Mount Toro 
Paph palawanense 
Paph Paul Parks (sanderianum x adductum v anitum) 
Paph philippinense alba 
Paph philippinense 'Gregory' 
Paph Prince Edward of York 
Paph roebelinii 'Suzy' AM/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Baby Milais' x 'Perfect Circle' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Bion' FCC/AOS x 'Charles E' FCC/AOS 
Paph rothschildianum 'Daya Red' x 'Tiger' 
Paph rothschildianum 'Fergus' ('Commander' x self) 
Paph rothschildianum x gigantifolium 
Paph rothschildianum 'Yellow Tiger' x 'Scorpion King' 
Paph sanderianum 'Henry' x 'Diane' 
Paph sanderianum 'Rapunzel' AM/AOS 
Paph sanderianum 'Dragon Dance' x 'Dark Spider'
Paph Sander's Parrish 
Paph St. Swithin 
Paph stonei 
Paph supardii 
Oncidium croesus 
Pluero grobyi


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2011)

:clap::drool:


----------

